# Rut question



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

How long is the whitetail rut?


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

about 7-10 days, give or take a few


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

> Generally speaking, deer in the north breed earlier, and have shorter breeding seasons, than deer in the south, because spring arrives earlier and summer lasts longer in the south, which allows for a longer growing season for forage, and for the fawns. The breeding season (from when the first doe to the last doe gets bred) lasts 60 or more days in most areas. Therefore, expect some breeding to occur 2-4 weeks before peak breeding, and some breeding to occur up to one or more months after peak breeding.


That was taken dirrectly from http://www.trmichels.com/RutDates.htm.

A single doe will be in heat for 2-3 days. The rut on the other hand is at least a month and a half or more. Where I hunt I was seeing bucks chasing does 2 weeks befor rifle season started. Last year I saw a young buck still chasing a doe the last weekend of muzzleloader season. That's about a 2 month spread. The peak is right around opener of rifle season, though.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sometimes its almost like there is a late rut last year i was seeing them chasing in late october-mid november then i didnt see any then around late december i started to see them chase again


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

There is a second rut. Does that are not bred the first time cycle again about 28 days after their first heat. There are also some young does, this years fawns, that will cycle for the first time in December. Can make for a good opportunity during the late season!


----------

